# In a rut...



## Mr.mak (Feb 17, 2014)

I'll try to keep this as simple as possible so there's not a lot of bs.


I train three days a week, to failure to each set. 12 sets x 4 exercises for big muscles, 3 sets x 3 exercises for smaller (like shoulders). Take a week off every 8 weeks to prevent overtraining. 

Tues-Chest/Tris/Abs

Thurs-Back/Bis

Fri-Legs/Shoulders.

I weigh about 176, came down from a sloppy, fat 240. Around 14% bf. Only supplement I take is protein powder, other then that its all food baby. 175 grams of protein a day, around 150 whole grain carbs yadayada. 

My goal? Idk right now. Just maintaining my weight for now. 

I feel like i'm in a training rut. Burnt out and bored. I switch up my exercises every week for variety but even still, I feel burnt. 

Any suggestions? Tips? I appreciate anything in advance.

Thanks and take care,

Michael.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 17, 2014)

If your goal is to maintain weight then that's why you are stuck in a rut maybe? Doesn't sound like you are walking into the gym looking to squeeze out every bit of muscle you can.

CHeck out the german volume training I mentioned in the shoutbox earlier.


----------



## Mr.mak (Feb 17, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> If your goal is to maintain weight then that's why you are stuck in a rut maybe? Doesn't sound like you are walking into the gym looking to squeeze out every bit of muscle you can.
> 
> CHeck out the german volume training I mentioned in the shoutbox earlier.



Will do. Thank You.


----------



## Big Worm (Feb 17, 2014)

Rut like you aren't growing or rut like its not fun to lift?


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 17, 2014)

It's never fun to lift....

Its torture.  I think im a masochist


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 17, 2014)

If you're looking to stick with a 3-day per week program plus increase the intensity, check out DC (DoggCrapp) training.


----------



## Hero Swole (Feb 17, 2014)

Mark bell has a good video on how to fix the dog shitting on the lawn stance. I'll post it up later


----------



## Hero Swole (Feb 17, 2014)

Hero Swole said:


> Mark bell has a good video on how to fix the dog shitting on the lawn stance. I'll post it up later






^^the hell wrong thread. Dafuq tapatalk.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 17, 2014)

Hero Swole said:


> ^^the hell wrong thread. Dafuq tapatalk.



Did that to me too


----------



## Mr.mak (Feb 17, 2014)

Rut like it's not enjoyable. I still love hitting the weight room as it clears my mind. I just feel burnt out lately. In terms of growth I'm happy with where I am currently, will start to alter my nutrition a little bit and so I can put on clean weight at a steady rate.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 17, 2014)

Mr.mak said:


> Rut like it's not enjoyable. I still love hitting the weight room as it clears my mind. I just feel burnt out lately. In terms of growth I'm happy with where I am currently, will start to alter my nutrition a little bit and so I can put on clean weight at a steady rate.



Dat Dere Spongy. Paging dat dere Spongy...


----------



## jyoung8j (Feb 18, 2014)

When was last time u took a break.. sometimes good to take a wk off to clear mind and start fresh..


----------



## Mr.mak (Feb 20, 2014)

jyoung8j said:


> When was last time u took a break.. sometimes good to take a wk off to clear mind and start fresh..



Took a week break five weeks ago...


----------

